# Freiwillige für Datenbank-Pflege gesucht!



## ZAM (25. April 2007)

Hallo Community,

wir suchen Freiwillige, die gern unsere Datenbank zu Der Herr der Ringe Online erweitern und aktuell halten möchten. 

*Voraussetzung: 
*
Ein vollwertiger "Der Herr der Ringe Online"-Account
Ein aktiver Account auf buffed.de
Engagement
Gewissenhaftigkeit beim Einpflegen der Daten
Interessenten wenden sich bitte an Derida oder Myronn.

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer
Euer buffed.de- und das HDRO-Datenbank-Team


*-bloodberry- editiert hinein:*
_Bewerbungen bitte nicht mehr an HDRO-Datenbank, sondern ab jetzt an Dargrimm._


----------



## Flapso (20. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> wir suchen Freiwillige, die gern unsere Datenbank zu Der Herr der Ringe Online erweitern und aktuell halten möchten.
> 
> ...


Ähm, ich wüsste gern wie dieses ''erweitern'' denn genau gemeint ist^^

MFG
Flapso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (21. Mai 2007)

Erweitern = Mit Inhalten füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thassadar (22. Mai 2007)

Moin,

also cih würd schon gern helfen ab morgen hab ich nen accaunt (hab das spiel heute bestellt) und auch erfahrung in datenbanken(hab es über ein jahr in meiner ausbildung gehabt)

hoffe ich erfülle eure anforderungen...

so long

Thassadar


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2007)

Thassadar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also cih würd schon gern helfen ab morgen hab ich nen accaunt (hab das spiel heute bestellt) und auch erfahrung in datenbanken(hab es über ein jahr in meiner ausbildung gehabt)
> 
> ...



Das sind sogar schon zuviele Qualifikationen ;-)  Bitte stell den Antrag wie im Eröffnungs-Posting angegeben an den User HDRO-Datenbank.


----------



## Cope22 (28. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch sehr gerne helfen, nur weiß ich nicht so ganz was von mir erwartet wird. Wenn mir das also noch jemand erläutern könnte o.O


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Mai 2007)

Quests in die Übersicht eintragen und fehlende Punkte auf der Karte markieren.


----------



## Rolath (10. Juni 2007)

Moin,

werden noch Leute genommen?
Ich würde gerne mithelfen.


Gruß
Rolath


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Juni 2007)

Schreib deine Bewerbung per PN an "HDRO-Datenbank".

Voraussetzung ist unter anderem ein *aktiver* Account, das bedeutet nicht, dass er freigeschaltet ist, sondern, dass man das Engagement erkennen können muss. Aber versuch's einfach mal, wir können jede Hilfe brauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolath (10. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Schreib deine Bewerbung per PN an "HDRO-Datenbank".
> 
> Voraussetzung ist unter anderem ein *aktiver* Account, das bedeutet nicht, dass er freigeschaltet ist, sondern, dass man das Engagement erkennen können muss. Aber versuch's einfach mal, wir können jede Hilfe brauchen.



Meine Bewerbung habe ich vor 2 Tagen abgeschickt.
Aktivität kann ich momentan noch nicht vorweisen, da ich neu in der Community bin (man beachtet, das hier ist mein 2. Post .
Aber das wird alles noch


----------



## Rolath (13. Juni 2007)

Wieso wird der Thread nicht einfach gelöscht, wenn sowieso keiner mehr gesucht wird?
Oder ist das hier üblich nach einer Woche immernoch keine Antwort zu erhalten?
Nichtmal eine zur Kenntnisnahme... nix.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Juni 2007)

Habe Christian jetzt mal eine PM geschickt, da du das ja scheinbar selbst nicht hinbekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schonmal daran gedacht, dass er evtl. nicht die Zeit hat, ständig nach Bewerbungen zu sehen? Warte einfach noch eine Weile, sobald deine Bewerbung gelesen wurde, wirst du auch eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Rolath (13. Juni 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Habe Christian jetzt mal eine PM geschickt, da du das ja scheinbar selbst nicht hinbekommst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der einzige, der was nicht hinbekommt, ist der Mensch hinter dem Profil "HDRO-Datenbank", an den ging nämlich meine PN. Eine kurze Antwort, dass die Angelegenheit bearbeitet wird hätte mir ja schon gereicht.

Vielleicht werde ich mich mit dem Maptool von Onlinewelten befassen, die Lust hier mitzuwirken ist mir jedenfalls vergangen.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2007)

Rolath schrieb:


> Der einzige, der was nicht hinbekommt, ist der Mensch hinter dem Profil "HDRO-Datenbank", an den ging nämlich meine PN. Eine kurze Antwort, dass die Angelegenheit bearbeitet wird hätte mir ja schon gereicht.
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich mich mit dem Maptool von Onlinewelten befassen, die Lust hier mitzuwirken ist mir jedenfalls vergangen.



Im Postfach von HDRO-Datenbank befindet sich aber keine Nachricht.


----------



## mikk (14. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Im Postfach von HDRO-Datenbank befindet sich aber keine Nachricht.



Dann lügt einer oder die Software ist kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolath (14. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Im Postfach von HDRO-Datenbank befindet sich aber keine Nachricht.



Ihr seid die Admins, schaut in mein Postausgang.

Falls ihr die Msg wirklich nicht bekommen habt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Rolath schrieb:


> Ihr seid die Admins, schaut in mein Postausgang.
> 
> Falls ihr die Msg wirklich nicht bekommen habt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil
> 
> ...



Die Message hat sich wohl zerschossen. :-) 
Ich hab das Eröffnungsposting übrigens noch mal editiert.


----------



## Wigo (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Sollten noch Leute für die Pflege der Datenbank gesucht werden, so wäre ich gerne mit dabei.

Vom großem Interesse wäre für mich das Craftingsystem und was damit alles zusammen hängt. Da ich selbst gerne Crafte und die Informationen aktuell nicht zu einfach zu bekommen sind wäre das bestimmt eine spannende Angelegenkeit.


----------



## Gribasu (23. Juli 2007)

Wäre auch dabei,aber machts doch anders,lasst jeden teilhaben,und erstmal Sachen sammeln (Rezepte,Herstellungsmats + kosten,Trophäen etc ) und dann einfach reinschreiben.Macht verschiedene Threats auf bsp für jeden Beruf dann solln die Leute reinposten:

Name Rezept (Stufe des Handwerks) - Item(name und Boni + Verkaufspreis beim NPC) - Materialen (trophy für crit) 

Und nach 3 Tagen werden die Teile zusammengefügt.
Bin der Meinung machts erstmal im Forum ob was zam kommt,dann könnt ihrs einfach übernehmen in ne Datenbank und jeder kann (wie bei WOW) zugreifen

Würds im Forum so aufteilen:

DB Berufe -- DB Waffenbauer (unterforum) -- Lehrling,Geselle,Experte,Virtuose,Meister (unterforum)
                -- DB Rüstungsschmied (unterforum) --     siehe oben

das mit allen berufen,so kann jeder sein Teil da posten wos hin soll und ihr habt weniger Arbeit es zusammenzusuchen.Alle 3 Tage ,werden die ersten Neiträge gelöscht und in eine Datenbank eingefügt.

Das gleiche gilt für Questbelohnungen:Welche Quest {Name des Items,Art des Items,Stufe,Boni}

Wenns nur 3 leute machen hängt ihr in nem Jahr noch dran,wenn jeder 10 Sachen postet,habt ihr mehr davon.

Ist nurn Vorschlag 

Gruss Gribasu

PS: Ansonsten Craftingsystem und nebenbei Quests


----------



## Champus (23. Juli 2007)

@Gribasu

ansich ein ganz netter vorschlag, aber.........leider gibts leute die sich mal gern nen spaß erlauben und irgendwelche rezepte posten die es nicht gibt oder items die andere werte haben als geschrieben oder q die nicht dort zu machen sind wo beschrieben, das ist das problemm an der ganzen sache .................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribasu (23. Juli 2007)

Champus schrieb:


> @Gribasu
> 
> ansich ein ganz netter vorschlag, aber.........leider gibts leute die sich mal gern nen spaß erlauben und irgendwelche rezepte posten die es nicht gibt oder items die andere werte haben als geschrieben oder q die nicht dort zu machen sind wo beschrieben, das ist das problemm an der ganzen sache ....................
> 
> ...



na toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (24. Juli 2007)

desweiteren sei dir versichert das wir mehr als nur 3 Leute sind. Allerdings sind wir auch nur ganz normale Spieler die das freiwillig machen und demenstprechend gestaltet sich der Aufbau vlt etwas langsamer, aber stetig.
Und an Ideen mangelt es uns auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (25. Juli 2007)

Hmmmm....
@Maireen
Wenn das nicht so streng gehandelt wird, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mitzuarbeiten. Ich schreib mal an die Datenbank, und erläutere dort wie ich mir das vorstelle, die werden dann schon sagen, ob das ok geht, oder nicht ...


----------



## Gribasu (31. August 2007)

und schon Fortschritte?
Also ich würds echt mal Probieren mit der freien Datenbank.


----------



## Gorathorn (24. Oktober 2007)

Nur mal so nebenbei...besteht mit Buch 11 und dem damit endlich eingebauten Chatlog nicht die Möglichkeit, einen "Autoparser" zu programmieren, der das laufende Chatlog ausliest und wichtige Daten herausfiltert und dann selbstständig an eine Datenbank versendet, also quasi wie BLASC? Fragt mich jetzt nicht wie man so ein Tool programmieren kann...die Jungs von BLASC sitzen schließlich bei Euch und haben da sicherlich weitaus mehr Erfahrung und wären bestimmt für eine Lösung fähig.


----------



## Heswald (25. Oktober 2007)

Es dürfte möglich sein.
Bei Daoc gibt es mehrere Tools von Spielern die die chatlog nach allem möglichen parsen. Darunter auch z.B. bei Moras ein parser der die Items raussucht.

So einen Parser müssten nur die Jungs und Mädels von Buffed.de schreiben und einbauen *hofft* .


----------



## Aiont (25. Oktober 2007)

> Quests in die Übersicht eintragen und fehlende Punkte auf der Karte markieren



och ne oder, ich finde es gerade gut das es da noch keine großen infos zu den q-lösungen wie z.b bei wow gibt, finde diese methode des lvl´ns total überflüssig !

macht euch doch ruhig mal kopf wie die q. zu meistern sind wir haben doch alle nenn q.text dazu ^^

mfg aiont


----------



## Hasgli (26. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja jeden selbst dann überlassen ob er diese Möglichkeit nutzen möchte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werden eigentlich noch Leute gesucht? Es gibt ab und an noch ein paar Sachen die man einfügen könnte. Spiele jetzt nun "richtig" HdRo und bin mit meinem Barde auf Stufe 17 und durchforste das ganze Land


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Oktober 2007)

Wir suchen immer ein paar Leute, schreib deine Bewerbung doch einfach an *HDRO-Datenbank*, wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben.


----------



## Wombel (8. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wir suchen immer ein paar Leute, schreib deine Bewerbung doch einfach an *HDRO-Datenbank*, wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben.



Habe mich vor einer Woche bei Euch beworben. Leider noch keine Antwort vom Team erhalten. Wäre da mal für eine Antwort dankbar.


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. November 2007)

Ich habe ZAM mal Bescheid gesagt, du solltest also in den nächsten Stunden/Tagen eine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Wombel (8. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich habe ZAM mal Bescheid gesagt, du solltest also in den nächsten Stunden/Tagen eine Antwort erhalten.



okay, nur keine Hektik. Jetzt weis ich wenigstens das sie gelesen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angvar (20. Dezember 2007)

Gibts immernoch Bedarf an Leuten, um die Datenbank zu pflegen?


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es immer.


----------



## mäkki (9. Februar 2008)

Das erste Jahr ist bald rum bei HdRO, wird denn noch fleißig an der Datenbank gearbeitet? Beim hochspielen meines Charakters bin ich zu 90% immer auf Der-Widerstand gelandet, weil in der buffed-datenbank irgendwie kaum was zu finden ist. Schwerpunkte sind die High-Level Quests, Drop-Quests und nicht zu findende NPCs bei buffed. Bei den niedrigen Quests, findet man schon recht gut was. Bin ich gar nicht gewohnt, mal nicht meine Informationen von buffed zubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kcrs (15. Februar 2008)

ich weis ja nicht aber ich ha schon vor über 2wochen eine Bewwerbung geschriben und habe 
keine antwort darauf bekommen
mfg


----------



## Cyberflips (15. Februar 2008)

sehr gute Idee   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die HdrO Datenbank ist nämlich irgendwie bisher nicht richtig in Gang gekommen. 
Leider muss ich dazu sagen, hätte mir schon oft gewünscht, daß ich dort genau soviel Hilfe wie in der WoW-Datenbank finde und sie mal ausgebaut wird.

Zam bringt den Stein jetzt ins rollen und wir packen mit an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir können nämlich alle mithelfen, in dem wir fleissig Kommentare zu den Quests schreiben und so mit Hilfen und  Lösungen die Datenbank ergänzen - damit sich auch bei HdrO so ein schönes und umfangreiches Hilfeboard findet, wie es in der WoW-Sektion mittlerweile der Fall ist.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (15. Februar 2008)

Kann man noch mithelfen? Wenn ja wäre dabei.


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Februar 2008)

Natürlich, du musst nur deine Bewerbung losschicken.
Ich werde mal ZAM anhauen, dass er mal wieder den Posteingang von "HDRO-Datenbank" checkt.


----------



## Kcrs (16. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Natürlich, du musst nur deine Bewerbung losschicken.
> Ich werde mal ZAM anhauen, dass er mal wieder den Posteingang von "HDRO Datenbank" checkt.


das is mal ne gute idee danke


----------



## Heswald (16. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Natürlich, du musst nur deine Bewerbung losschicken.
> Ich werde mal ZAM anhauen, dass er mal wieder den Posteingang von "HDRO-Datenbank" checkt.



Zam mal anhaun.
Ich hoffe du ziehst bei ihm keine Aggro wie Bernd in völlig buffed 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaran (16. Februar 2008)

es existiert schon eine kleine datenbank +datenbank tool von den Templern der weißen Stadt!http://www.mc-smile.net/wbb2/jgs_portal.php?sid=
Unter forum ist er zu finden (Item creator)!


----------



## Heswald (16. Februar 2008)

Aber leider mit Registrierungszwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaran (16. Februar 2008)

jop is sicherheitsmaßnahme damit nich jeder hans und franz da müll reinpostet


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Februar 2008)

Die Bewerbungen zur Mitarbeit an der Datenbank gehen ab jetzt an Dargrimm direkt, damit der Posteingang von _HDRO-Datenbank_ nicht seperat gecheckt werden muss.

ZAM hat die bisherigen Nachrichten an ihn weitergeleitet, sie werden in Kürze bearbeitet.


----------



## Norei (17. Februar 2008)

Kann man nicht Lorebook.lotro.com parsen und das als Grundlage nehmen? Dann könnte man nur die Übersetzungen eingeben und bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Kcrs (27. Februar 2008)

danke hat alles geklapt zwar nach ein paar ansprüchen aber troz dem danke hoffe ich kan viel beitragen
Mfg


----------



## mäkki (23. April 2008)

Wie läufts denn so mit der Datenbank?

Ist eine Itemdatenbank auch in Planung oder vielleicht sogar schon in arbeit?


----------



## NavySushi (23. April 2008)

mäkki schrieb:


> Wie läufts denn so mit der Datenbank?
> 
> Ist eine Itemdatenbank auch in Planung oder vielleicht sogar schon in arbeit?



Helft doch mal lieber alle Glingorn! Die machen das sehr gut, wie ich finde...
Und wozu alles 3x posten... Wir sind doch eine Gemeinschaft!


----------



## Sarad (23. April 2008)

So,hab auch mal eine Bewerbung geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ -bloodberry-

Braucht man irgendwelche besonderen Kenntnisse?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mäkki (23. April 2008)

NavySushi schrieb:


> Helft doch mal lieber alle Glingorn! Die machen das sehr gut, wie ich finde...
> Und wozu alles 3x posten... Wir sind doch eine Gemeinschaft!




EQDKPplus support bei Glingorn? Kompatibel mit Itemstats?


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. April 2008)

@ Sarad:
Nein, braucht man nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

hmm...habe Flo meine Bewerbung geschrieben er antwortet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. September 2008)

Werde ihn mal darauf hinweisen. ;P


----------



## Thesahne (11. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ne Bewerbung geschrieben wäre nett wenn die auch gelesen werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß ja nich wie oft ihr den posteingang leert aber nen kleiner hinweis kann ja nie schaden^^


----------



## Dargrimm (17. September 2008)

Servus,

eigentlich haben 4 Leute letzte Woche von mir eine Info-Mail und eine Freischaltung bekommen - hat da etwa was nicht geklappt? 

Grüße

FloZwo


----------



## Thesahne (17. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir hats geklappt... ich bin ja dabei^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Oktober 2008)

wie jezz.. das thema ist von 2007 und immernoch niemand gefunden?^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist sind bereits viele gefunden.
Aber je mehr man hat, desto besser.
Die Daten müssen schließlich alle per Hand eingepflegt werden.


----------



## Norei (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte schon in dem einen Kommentar angeregt, ob man das System denn in ein Wiki umstellen kann, gerade jetzt wo der Widerstand vermutlich nicht weiter macht. Gründe dafür wären, dass jeder sofort mitmachen kann und sich nicht registrieren muss. Somit sollte die Basis verbreitert werden und die Datenbank würde sich schneller füllen.
Für neue Quests und Änderungen an den Texten sollte es ein Formular geben, um zu verhindern, dass irgendwelche Leute Dutzende Quests mit Lang lebe WoW (oder was auch immer) überschreiben.


----------



## absurdum (21. Januar 2010)

Der Widerstand macht ja nun (glücklicherweise) weiter. Mehr Sorgfalt wird man nirgends finden.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Januar 2010)

absurdum schrieb:


> Der Widerstand macht ja nun (glücklicherweise) weiter. Mehr Sorgfalt wird man nirgends finden.



Hauptsache einen 3 Jahre alten Thread auspacken ^^


----------



## absurdum (21. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Hauptsache einen 3 Jahre alten Thread auspacken ^^



Der letzte Beitrag vor meinem wurde am 19. Oktober letzten Jahres verfasst - also drei Monate her. Und mein Beitrag hat eine dort aufgestellte Annahme aktualisiert. Ich sehe in meinem Beitrag deutlich mehr Nutzen als in Deinem sinnlosen Kommentar.


----------



## FaultierXXL (21. Januar 2010)

Wird denn noch gesucht?

(Bei Buffed sind die Koordinaten viel deutlicher als aufm Wiederstand... ich bin immer am hin und herswitchen wenn ich nich weiterweiß) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

